# Balasto Electronico



## llunoll (Jun 6, 2006)

hola gente!!! alguien tiene un diagrama de un balasto electronico para tubos de 110 W o 40 W que me pueda facilitar?

GRacias!!


----------



## ronyho (Jun 7, 2006)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro y veo que todos se ayudan, eso esta bien estare visitandolos con mas frecuencia y con respecto a tu pregunta encontre algo similar 

*Balasto para tubo fluorescente de luz negra*

Este dispositivo permite conectar un tubo fluorescente de 9W para, por ejemplo, iluminar el tablero del auto y lograr así un efecto reflex muy lindo sobre las escalas e indicaciones. 







Los 12V del auto ingresan pasando por un diodo protector que impide el funcionamiento al invertir accidentalmente la polaridad. El integrado se encarga de oscilar a la frecuencia adecuada (aprox. 50 Hz) para excitar el transformador por medio del transistor FET. El transformador convierte la onda cuadrada inyectada en una de mayor magnitud en su bobinado de 220V. Este circuito funciona mucho mejor con un transformador de 10V en vez de 9V aunque este es muy difícil de conseguir. 


es algo similar a lo que pides ojala te sirva de algo 
NOTA: este esquema lo saque de una pagina www.pablin.com.ar y la verdad yo no he comprobado su funcionamiento pero varios amigos sacan proyectos de esa pagina y dice que si funcionan  te dejo a tu criterio.
  Salud2 y cuidense


----------



## llunoll (Jun 7, 2006)

me olvide de un detalle tiene que ser para 220v


----------



## zaiz (Jun 7, 2006)

llunoll dijo:
			
		

> me olvide de un detalle tiene que ser para 220v



Ese es bueno. Yo armé uno parecido y funciona muy bien.
Acuérdate que tienes que usar el FET de potencia IRF.

El voltaje de salida lo puedes ajustar usando un transformador adecuado. El que te dan es para 220 volts, pero si quieres para 110, sólo pones un transformador de 12:220, o 6:120, etc. Prueba con unos dos transformadores para que veas cuál te da el voltaje necesario, lo puedes probar directamente al tubo florescente y observas cuál transformador te da mejor iluminación. 

El transformador tiene que ser por lo menos de 1 Ampere porque se calienta.

También le pones disipador al FET de potencia.


----------



## llunoll (Jun 8, 2006)

creo que no entendiste zais, quiero conectarlo directamente a un toma de 220v no me sirve ese circuito ya que se alimenta desde 12v. seria bueno para un sistema de luces de emergencias, pero para eso hay circuitos mejores que ese.

bueno igual gracias. pero ya veo que es dificil que consiga un diagrama por internet.


----------



## zaiz (Jun 21, 2006)

llunoll dijo:
			
		

> creo que no entendiste zais, quiero conectarlo directamente a un toma de 220v no me sirve ese circuito ya que se alimenta desde 12v. seria bueno para un sistema de luces de emergencias, pero para eso hay circuitos mejores que ese.
> 
> bueno igual gracias. pero ya veo que es dificil que consiga un diagrama por internet.



Pues creo que si te hubieras explicado más claramente, se podría buscar mejor la solución.
Sólo dijiste: "me olvide de un detalle tiene que ser para 220v"

Bueno, lo que hace uno es tratar de ayudar-

Pues ojalá que encuentres tu solución.


----------



## Dario Vega (Jun 21, 2006)

No se peleen por esto, la pregunta original era por un balasto, y el circuito mecionado es para encender un fluorescente con baja tensión.
Aqui pongo un pdf con hojas de datos de circuitos para balastos, no son muy sencillos pero tal vez te den una idea.


----------



## lokvero (Ene 13, 2007)

Hola amigos!
Buscando información de como funciona un balastro eléctronico encontré esta 
web de la Universidad de las Américas Puebla
donde te explica paso a paso como funcionan los balastros electrónicos. Con un poco de perspicacia se puede modificar el circuito propuesto para que se adapte a las exigencias de qualquier diseño.

No me lo agradezcan, recuerden: GO VEGAN!!


----------



## fran_14 (Mar 5, 2007)

hola yo hice el circuito. el de pablin y no me anduvo pero me podrias dar un circuito q ande y sea similar a este,
a cuanto andan estos tuvos (voltaje)es una pregunta nada mas
yo utilize un transformador de 6v a 220v en el circuito 
puede ser eso porq no ande¿?¿?
alguien q me ayude.....
este circuito funcionaria¿?¿les dejo el link

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/neon9v/index.htm
es para una lamapara luz negra ¿es lo mismo si uso un tubo?

chau gracias
salud atte......
agradeceria su respuesta lo mas ponto posible
franco


----------



## fran_14 (Mar 5, 2007)

yo de nuevo....molesto con una preg. mas
cuales son las especificaciones del transformador del q habla¿?¿?
el voltaje y lo q consume graxxxx
franco


----------



## antarestx (Jul 10, 2007)

Hola que tal, me interezo mucho este foro acerca d los balastros. y mi pregunta es: por que se queman los balastros, cuando se cambian los tip 41c, estos no duran mucho y se queman, estos se utilizan para el alumbrado de carros (torino-volvo) en los fluorescentes, los llamados reactores.


----------



## fran_14 (Ago 16, 2007)

hola yo hice el circuito de pablin , el q se muestra en la pag 1, y no me anda!!!
no prende ni siquiera un poco!!
a la salida del transformador tengo 120v aprox..
el transformador q uso es del 500ma y 9v-220v

porfavor alguien me puede ayudar!!
ademas no se si esta trabajando a la corriente correcta!!!
yy a la frecuencia , q debe ser entre 50 y 60 no¿¿
por favor!!
lo necesito lo antes posible!

franco!!
gracias


----------



## zopilote (Ago 16, 2007)

Los balastros electrónicos para fluorocentes tienen Tip41 que son superiores a los encontrados a la venta (Inferior calidad o falsificaciones), en ese caso tendrás que probar con otra pareja de transistores (te recomiendo  los MJE3055, BD711  y otros).
 En cuanto a Fran 14, el circuito de pablin es sólo para exitar fluorocentes de solo 4W de potencia y si tienes 120V es suficiente. lo ineficiente es el circuito ya que se usa solo 60 HZ, y para tener más eficíencia tienes que escoger un circuito de más frecuencia núcleo de ferrita eTc.


----------



## Nico17 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hola a todos yo hice el circuito que esta en pablin pero no ese para prender un tubo de luz negra el para prender un tubo de 40w con la bobina casera: Tubo fluorescente de 40W para 12V:     http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/fluor40w/index.htm a la bobina me la hice yo era la primer bobina que construi y me funciono a la primera! y las resistencias use de 1/2w y funciona tambien! la bobina me quedo una bola de cinta y cobre tal como dice. utilice 17m del alambre de 0.4mm y 4m del alambre de 1mm (lo saque de transformadores viejos)


----------



## JORGE 83 (Mar 17, 2009)

buen dia a todos 
saben tengo un problema con los balastros electronicos de las lamparas incandecentes compactas
no se si se han dado cuenta pero cuando conecto un interruptor con luz piloto a estas lamparas al momento de apagarlas estan no se apagan por completo quedandose como que quieren volver a encenderse osea destellando por instantes  claro que esto no ocurre con todas las lamparas es por eso que quisiera saber cual es el motivo de este efecto y como podre solucionarlo en la parte del balastro  gracias por su ayuda .


----------



## museel (Mar 21, 2009)

La mayoria de veces es porque: el soquet o portalamparas esta mal conectado , la parte del centro del portalamparas  debe ser la fase y la parte de la cuerda o carcasa es la tierra, tambien en el apagador se debe de interrumpir la fase y no la tierra sino al apagarse el foco no se esta interrumpiendo del todo el flujo de corriente hacia el foco, en resumen cuida que 1).- el apagador este interrumpiendo la fase y 2).- que el portalamparas este bien polarizado (conectado donde corresponde la fase y la tierra)


----------



## juanma64 (May 27, 2009)

HELP! Hola, tengo un problemín: En una luminaria de balastro electrónico de tubo T8 de 36w quiero poner uno de 18w.

¿Si lo pusiera que pasaría?  supongo que se quemaría enseguida.
Que debo hacer para que ilumine igual y me dure lo mismo que el apropiado. GRACIAS miles si me ayudais.


----------



## Mandrake (May 27, 2009)

llunoll dijo:
			
		

> . . . alguien tiene un diagrama de un balasto electronico para tubos de 110 W o 40 W . . .



Usa el circuito de una lampara ahorradora de energia, te recomiendo que verifiques el buen estado de los transistores de conmutacion, y el transformador, que por lo general son los componentes que se dañan.



			
				juanma64 dijo:
			
		

> . . .  tengo un problemín: En una luminaria de balastro electrónico de tubo T8 de 36w quiero poner uno de 18w. . .



Juanma64, desconozco el circuito del balastro que hace parte de su inquietud, pero solo le puedo decir: las lamparas tienen un voltaje de funcionamiento y un consumo determinado de corriente; siempre y cuando el balastro electronico pueda entregar la potencia requerida, la lampara no se dañara (es mas probable que se queme el circuito, si se le pide mas de lo que puede entregar).



			
				fran_14 dijo:
			
		

> . . . yo hice el circuito. el de pablin y no me anduvo . . .



Para aquellos que el circuito de pablin no funciona, les recomiendo las siguientes modificaciones:


Control variable de 10 Kohm.
Diodo 1N4007.

De esta forma, se ajusta la frecuencia optima de oscilacion del transformador. Yo use un transformador de 120V, 6V*200mA e hizo funcionar una lampara UV que yo daba por dañada. Asi queda el circuito.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 12, 2009)

Hola muchachos, queria saber si alguno me puede ayudar con algun balasto de alta frecuencia para trabajar con los 12v de la bateria del auto.

Saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 14, 2009)

Los circuitos aportados en este tema; pueden funcionar con los 12 voltios y frecuencia inferior a 50 KHz, que propones.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 14, 2009)

Lo que pasa es que me llego un cliente con 4 neones de automovil el cual no le sirve el balastro, ahora, por lo que alcance a ver los cables no entran al tubo, si no que pasan pegados a la superficie del tubo, leyendo encontre que pueden ser neones de catodo frio los cuales pueden trabajar con tensiones de hasta 1000v y eso seria razonable porque el transformador de ferrita que partieron traia una bobina tipo flyback con muchisimas vueltas del lado del secundario.

Desconosco totalmente las especificaciones de funcionamiento de las lamparas, formas de onda, tension de funcionamiento, frecuencia, forma de conexión (el cliente so me supo explicar como iban me decia que iban en serie), jamas habia trabajado con lamparas tan extrañas.

Alguna orientacion para comenzar a trabajar.

Saludos.

PD: sobre los circuitos posteados lo dudo, ya que usan transformadorr de nucleo de hierro el cual se satura y no funciona bien a altas frecuencias, no creo que se pueda trabajar a mas de 1KHz.


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 17, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> . . . PD: sobre los circuitos posteados lo dudo, ya que usan transformador de nucleo de hierro el cual se satura y no funciona bien a altas frecuencias, no creo que se pueda trabajar a mas de 1KHz.



Yo hice el circuito con las modificaciones que mencione, tambien hice la prueba con un mosfet; y calcule la frecuencia con la formula para el 555: la maxima frecuencia estaba en 30 KHz para el circuito con mosfet. Otra detalle: la lampara que use en la prueba, la consideraba dañada y aun asi funciono.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 17, 2009)

Analice el circuito de los neones y un inversor de onda senoidal modificada de muy alto voltaje, no trae ningun tipo de ajuste ni retroalimentacion, las lamparas van conectadas directamente al secundario del transformador. Bueno eso fue lo que alcance a ver ya que el cto esta impregnado con una resina negra supongo que para evitar las vibraciones en el vehiculo.


----------



## banolu (Feb 21, 2010)

fran_14 dijo:


> hola yo hice el circuito. el de pablin y no me anduvo pero me podrias dar un circuito q ande y sea similar a este,
> a cuanto andan estos tuvos (voltaje)es una pregunta nada mas
> yo utilize un transformador de 6v a 220v en el circuito
> puede ser eso porq no ande¿?¿?
> ...





te quiero comentar que esa liga que pones no es la de el tubo de luz negra analizando el diagrama de luz negra (tubo) de www.pablin.com.ar (con el 555)deberia de funcionar pues todo esta en orden el oscilador anda en el orden de los 22.5 khz que es el ideal para que prenda el tubo sin afectar la oscilacion a la vista. ahora no se si tu eres de argentina pero en argentina la energia es de 220v pero si te compar una lampara en mexico pues sera para 110 volts ( de hecho la lampara fluorscente es de 100 volts C.A. aprox) todo esta en que compensen el voltaje de entrada por ejmplo 12 volts de tu carro o de una pila, le bajes a por suponer algo 9 y pico casi 10. de tal manera que al meter el voltaje a la bobina se amplifique 10 veces (1:10 relacion de transformacion del propio transformador) y con esto tienes aprox 100 volts en la lampara de luz negra (tubo)


saludos..

P.D.hay otro diagrama para lamparas fluorescentes en www.pablin.com.ar que es a base de transistores ese me parece que no funcionará a lo mejor ese fue el que te montaste.



fran_14 dijo:


> hola yo hice el circuito de pablin , el q se muestra en la pag 1, y no me anda!!!
> no prende ni siquiera un poco!!
> a la salida del transformador tengo 120v aprox..
> el transformador q uso es del 500ma y 9v-220v
> ...


saludos fran_14, solo para cometar que si estas en argentina me parece que las lamparas que te vendan en ese pais te seguro que seran de por lo menos 220 volts o sea que si utlizas un transformador de 120 volts a la salida pues dudo qeu te funcione adecuadamente el circuito.

fran_14 la frecuencia del circuito no es de 50 o 60 hz la frecuencia es de aprox 22500 hz o sea 22.5 khz


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Mar 19, 2010)

hola alguien me puede recomendar algun circuito para tubos de 110w porque estuve googleando y no encuentro nada o si puede llegar a servir algunos de los que estan aca en el foro. Gracias


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 13, 2010)

yo quisiera saber como hacer el balasto identico a las de las lampara bajoconsumo que practicamento son lo mismo

 gracias


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 13, 2010)

no se puede hacer con un oscilador a transistores ( como el avatar de elaficionado) pero con capasitores de 1nF c/u, se puede ?

Gracias, para no usar un 555 solo es por eso
sino se puede no hay problema
chao


----------



## HADES (Jun 30, 2010)

Con el balastro electronico se me ocurre que se podria pero habria que calcular la frecuencia para que oscilen a 22.5Khz


----------



## babuino (Jul 15, 2010)

hola compañeros estube mirando sobre el tema y esto fue lo que encontre   http://www.electronica-pt.com/circuitos/pt/iluminacao/53-electronics-ballast.html


----------



## HADES (Jul 23, 2010)

Se te agradece el enlace pero es un poquito mas complejo que el de 2 transistores!

saludos!

PD. Ya logre funcionarlo el fin de semana subo esquema, y fotos y un videito saludos!

HADES


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 23, 2010)

hola, tengoo muchas preguntas sobre estos tubos:
1º- trabajan con voltaje o con oscilaciones? 
2º- para que sirve el arrancador o cebador, como funciona? 
3º- cual es la funcion le la ractancia o balasto?
muchas gracias


----------



## fausto garcia (Jul 24, 2010)

Saludos compañeros y disculpen la intromision, les dejo un circuito que yo tengo armado y 
me ha funcionado, no se si cumpla con lo que necesitan es de bajo rendimiento pero funciona,
lo tengo con un tubo de 39w,este circuito lo saque de una revista de saber electronica y creo que funciona con 220v y con 110v yo como vivo en mexico lo tengo con 110 como les decia el rendimiento es bajo pero para iluminar una pequeña habitacion es suficiente
Como cumplio con lo que necesitaba y con componentes reciclados no le hice pruebas para aumentar el rendimiento...espero les sirva  saludos desde Puebla Mexico.

Saludos nuevamente, se me olvido decirles que la resistencia de entrada tiene que ser de por
lo menos de 2w, si es para 220v es  de 2k7  y para 110v de 2k2 los capacitores tiene que ser 
un 50% mayores que la linea de alimentacion...saludos.


----------



## HADES (Jul 24, 2010)

Gracias por tu aporte siempre es bueno tener de todo un poco y ademas bastante simple


----------



## BK201 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola amigos necesito ayuda, planeo construir un horno de induccion electromagnetica, para lo cual tome un balastro electrónico de un bombillo ahorrador General electric Spiral T5 de 45 W, en la base dice 660 mA ,tiene de entrada 120 V y 60 Hz  (red domiciliaria de mi localidad), tiene 2 cables uno rojo y otro negro que van conectados a la red domiciliaria y tiene 2 salidas para 2 tubos pero no se como conectar el osciloscopio para medir la frecuencia de salida y el voltaje. Alguien podría ayudarme?


----------



## michon (Dic 27, 2010)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros y disculpen la intromision, les dejo un circuito que yo tengo armado y
> me ha funcionado, no se si cumpla con lo que necesitan es de bajo rendimiento pero funciona,
> lo tengo con un tubo de 39w,este circuito lo saque de una revista de saber electronica y creo que funciona con 220v y con 110v yo como vivo en mexico lo tengo con 110 como les decia el rendimiento es bajo pero para iluminar una pequeña habitacion es suficiente
> Como cumplio con lo que necesitaba y con componentes reciclados no le hice pruebas para aumentar el rendimiento...espero les sirva saludos desde Puebla Mexico.
> ...


 Te pregunto soy de Peru si le pongo un fluorescente de 20 watts alumbra 20 watts o menos de 20 watts


----------



## fausto garcia (Dic 27, 2010)

Saludos compañero michon.

Este circuito funciona bien con tubos de 14w y de 39w yo lo tengo con uno de 39w y ya tiene como dos años y aun funciona, el rendimiento es inferior a que si estubiera conectado con su balastro. Cuando digo rendimiento me refiero a la iluminacion que proporciona que es como del 60% que con el balastro seria del 100% por eso
supongo que con el de 20 w que dices, seria menos que los 20w entonces iluminaria menos.

El flourecente que dices, ¿es un tubo o es un foco ahorrador que tiene un circuito en su 
interior?  porque yo probe con  los focos ahorradores y con ninguno funciono y con los tubos no hay problema sienpre que no sean mayores de 40w. 

Saludos desde Puebla Mexico.


----------



## michon (Ago 10, 2011)

*Diagrama de reactor electronico*
Entren a esta pagina aca hay diagrama de reactor electronico enciende hasta los fluorescentes con filamneto quemado ,tambien hay undiagrama de iluminacion sacando energia del telefono *http://makelifeeasy.yolasite.com*






este es el diagrama a ver quien me diseña el circuto impreso dde funcionar funciona vena mejor el video

*Yo lo hice me salio muy bien reemplaza a los reactores comunes y los arrancadores el encendido es mas rapido no modifiquen nada esta muy corredcto alguien que me haga el circuito impreso*
*este  diagrama lo hice me salio muy bien vean el video **http://makelifeeasy.yolasite.com* * y le saldra muy bien*


----------



## Norberto (Ago 10, 2011)

LLunoll el problema que tendras es que un balastro electronico comercial de 220v se basa por lo general en un transformador de ferrite con alguna pocas vueltas, todo esto oscilado a alta frecuencia en donde el componente principal del balastro es justamente el trafo, sus bobinados, su nucleo, etc., muy complicado de elavorar y caro en costo comparado con algo comercial, una  opcion es encontrar alguna lampara bajo consumo espiralada que no funcione, desarmarla, reparar la electronica si este es el problema y utilizarla como balastro.


----------



## michon (Ago 10, 2011)

Norberto dijo:


> LLunoll el problema que tendras es que un balastro electronico comercial de 220v se basa por lo general en un transformador de ferrite con alguna pocas vueltas, todo esto oscilado a alta frecuencia en donde el componente principal del balastro es justamente el trafo, sus bobinados, su nucleo, etc., muy complicado de elavorar y caro en costo comparado con algo comercial, una opcion es encontrar alguna lampara bajo consumo espiralada que no funcione, desarmarla, reparar la electronica si este es el problema y utilizarla como balastro.


 Norberto  el diagrama que tengo es exelente  y mejor todavia entra a esta pagina y mira *http://makelifeeasy.yolasite.com*  yo se porque te digo y me vas a dar la razon vas a ver armalo y ya no vas a utilizar ni reactor ni arrancador el encendido es mas rapido


----------



## DANDY (Ago 10, 2011)

michon dijo:


> Norberto el diagrama que tengo es exelente y mejor todavia entra a esta pagina y mira *http://makelifeeasy.yolasite.com* yo se porque te digo y me vas a dar la razon vas a ver armalo y ya no vas a utilizar ni reactor ni arrancador el encendido es mas rapido


 
nichon el circuito se ve muy bueno... dime con que potencia lo usaste?


----------



## michon (Ago 11, 2011)

DANDY dijo:


> nichon el circuito se ve muy bueno... dime con que potencia lo usaste?


Dandy mira la potencia es de 20 watts hasta 32 watts lo estoy haciendo e inclusive prende los tubos fluorescentes quemados es mejor este porque ya no vas a tener que comprar otro tubo si diseñas el circuito impreso mandalo por aca para colaborar cuidate compatriota


----------



## Norberto (Ago 11, 2011)

michon ese circuito solo logra encender un tubo y mantenerlo con poca energia, lo que necesita llunoll es un circuuto creo que de 120w, no hay forma de alimentarlo , con circuitos simples, necesita inductacias, y circuitos complejos, o de altas frecuencias


----------



## michon (Ago 11, 2011)

Norberto el diagrama que estoy poniendo a la comunidad es solo para un fluorescente y hasta fluorescentes  con filamento quemado   ya le dije a dandy o alguien de ustedes que me haga el circuito impreso cada uno que colabore con un granito de arena amigo norberto sobre el circuito de 120 watts voy a ver si consigo x ahi pero x favor este diagrama que le  mostrado a ustedes es comprobado y yo lo arme  ya no uso reactores ni arrancadores y el encendido es rapido no tiene que estar parpadeando para que encienda el fluorescente   cuidate saludos a todos


----------



## Meta (Sep 11, 2011)

¿Alguien ha probado estas cosas?

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/luznegra/

¿Les funciona?

Saludo


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Sep 11, 2011)

lo arme y funciona bien!!! con un buen disipador para el transistor ya que calienta un poco!


----------



## schlenker (Oct 9, 2011)

michon dijo:


> *Diagrama de reactor electronico*
> Entren a esta pagina aca hay diagrama de reactor electronico enciende hasta los fluorescentes con filamneto quemado ,tambien hay undiagrama de iluminacion sacando energia del telefono *http://makelifeeasy.yolasite.com*
> 
> 
> ...





A alguien le funciono este diagrama?????? yo no lo pude hacer andar, lo prrobe con fluorescentes de distintas potencias hasta 20w y nada!!!

lo arme sin el fusible y en lugar de poner capacitores de 3.3uF puse de 4.7uF... y el capacitor clase x2 de 47nF no lo consegui y puse uno comun de 47nF....

si alguien me puede ayudar se lo voy a agraceder me serviria muchisimo que me funcione!!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 9, 2011)

el circuito de la respuesta 33 que es tremendamente simple es un puente (como un puente de diodos) pero usa 2 diodos y 2 C.

no se si lo han probado, pero me asombra un poco .....

comercialmente quienes fabrican suelen afilar el lapiz al maximo, no usan componentes que no hagan falta.
y los esquemas comerciales usan siempre conmutacion, algun par de T mos y un trafo.

estos ultimos son mas pasivos......interesante por lo simples........pero ...me parece tan raro.
no se , si alguno de quienes conozco lo ha armado y le funciono que ponga como le fue y el rendimiento .

un saludo


----------



## DANDY (Oct 10, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> el circuito de la respuesta 33 que es tremendamente simple es un puente (como un puente de diodos) pero usa 2 diodos y 2 C.
> 
> no se si lo han probado, pero me asombra un poco .....
> 
> ...


 
La palabra mas correcta sería multiplicador de tensión


----------



## fausto garcia (Oct 11, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> el circuito de la respuesta 33 que es tremendamente simple es un puente (como un puente de diodos) pero usa 2 diodos y 2 C.
> 
> no se si lo han probado, pero me asombra un poco .....
> 
> ...




saludos compañero


El circuito tal como aparece funciona, ciertamente la iluminación que proporciona, no es la maxima que puede entregar el tubo, pero aun asi funciona, hace unos meses cambie los capacitores y el tubo porque de repente no queria prender y cuando prendia lo hacia parpadeando.

Lo tengo montado en la recamara de mis hijas funcionando toda la noche (no les gusta la obscuridad total) yo creo que la iluminación es bastante aceptable ademas que  no produce el molesto zumbido de linea que los balastros comunes y el tamaño es muy reducido.

No he hecho pruebas para mejorar su rendimiento, porque la idea es que ilumine "menos" que las lamparas del techo.

Saludos desde Puebla México


----------



## idem258 (Ene 19, 2012)

michon dijo:


> Dandy mira la potencia es de 20 watts hasta 32 watts lo estoy haciendo e inclusive prende los tubos fluorescentes quemados es mejor este porque ya no vas a tener que comprar otro tubo si diseñas el circuito impreso mandalo x aca para colaborar  cuidate compatriota



hey michon, entonces este ckto puede activar a un tubo comun de 40W que tenemos la mayoria de gente aca en Perú? y esos caps que dicen X2? q significan?


----------



## javo16 (Feb 7, 2012)

hola, yo tengo esta lampara 




y queria saber si alguien tenia un esquema o una idea para encenderlo con 6V.

La idea en realidad es usar un oscilador con un transistor unos capacitores y resistencias y exitar un trafo como los de la fuente switching. Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 7, 2012)

del sitio del compañero anilandro justo lo que estas buscando javo16
http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/03500-aprov-lp-emergencia

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/19528-anilandro/

los datos del transformador por ay los tengo,dame un rato y subo,



aca ay otro es de 12 volt pero puede funcionar con 6 volt,se usan dos patitas solamente ,las dos que uses no deben tener continuidad,las patitas del tubo que sobran se dejan sin conecion 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/duda-circuito-fluorescente-12v-dc-16329/index3.html


----------



## zopilote (Feb 7, 2012)

Zetex tiene unos articulos sobre luces de emergencia, que  traen para encender fluorocentes de 8w, y lo he visto en muchas lamparas de emergencia que traen ese tipo de lampara. Y no es nesesario utilizar  los transistores que pide, pues los que vende traen los 2SD882 y un nucleo  EE25, teniendo este una separacion de menos de 0.5mm, teniendo  W1 unas 500 vueltas, W2 y W3  ocho vueltas y W4 las tres que menciona en la aplicación para 6V.


----------



## javo16 (Feb 9, 2012)

Gracias el rey! Hoy pude hacer andar la lampara con un 555 y un IRF830, pero no es para nada eficiente, ilumina poco y el IRF se calienta mucho, y hace mucho ruido..
Voy a probar el circuito de anilandro, solo que necesito las especificaciones del trafo. Gracias de nuevo, Javo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2012)

Puede servir con mínimas modificaciones, es un inversor de hasta 400 volt 60 watt regulable y tiene el dato del trasformador


----------



## Meta (Feb 9, 2012)

Por curiosidad. 

¿Les sale caro hacer comprar esos componentes para hacer esas ideas que parece fácil y no lo es?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2012)

la mayoría de los componentes se puede reciclar de una fuente de pc,como el tl494 ,
lo de facil es relativo al nivel de conocimientos que cada uno tenga.yo lo puedo hacer sin gastar nada mas que en hacer el pcb,el transformador también es fácil de reciclar





Meta dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha probado estas cosas?
> 
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/luznegra/
> 
> ...



si funciona ,tengo algunos ya montados yo lo use en una lampara uv germicida ,aunque no es muy eficiente funciono


----------



## Meta (Feb 9, 2012)

Hola:






¿En qué sentido no es eficiente?

¿Da algún problema de algo?

¿Parpadeos o simplemente tarda mucho en encender?

Parece muy fácil hacerlo y tengo ganas de empezar con él. Me llama la atención el condensador en paralelo con el tubo, 1000 V. ¿No crees que se pasan?

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2012)

este tiene el éxito asegurado,es fácil económico y funciona muy bien ,calienta un poco el transistor,leer el enlace para mas detalles de su construcción,acá en el foro por algun lado ya lo avían echo,pero con un las bovinas en un trafo de ferrita

http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/FluorescentInverter/FluorescentInverter.html


















acá hay mas 
http://www.eleccircuit.com/a-simple-inverter-for-florescent-lamps-by-d882/




acá el del transformador reciclado , éste último es el estaba buscando para javo16 y son los que actualmente tengo en mis luces , funciona con 6 volt,
http://tacashi.tripod.com/elctrncs/inverter/inverter.htm













justo como dice la ultima foto es usado en acuarios


----------



## fernandob (Feb 9, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Por curiosidad.
> 
> ¿Les sale caro hacer comprar esos componentes para hacer esas ideas que parece fácil y no lo es?


 
meta yo pienso lo mismo , es mas , alguna vez me dio ganas de poner un circuito que No funcione, bien teoricamente absurdo.
sabes para que ?? 
para quienes quieren ARMAR, 
asi, solo eso .
que les pongan un circuito y van a armarlo.
en este caso la culpa no la tiene el que les da de comer sino el chancho.

es mas, vos abriste una puerta , asi que la seguire, por que hace rato me picaba y en muchos temas:

yo hace rato tengo un circuito que usaba para unas luces de emergencia, hace 15 años hacia, ahora me quedan unas pocas que espero sacarme de encima, de 12v que usaban tubo de 15w.

pero sabes como es la cosa ??
ty te digo que parecen TONTOS si se ponen a armar lo que se cuelga.
por que en realidad si uno tiene un poco de cabeza tenes 3 opciones:

1 -- lo diseñas de cero .

2 --- los analizas, tratas de entenderlos y si los entendes mas o menos elegis el mejor y lo armas y mejoras, por que si lo entendes podras modificarlo.

3 -- como no lo entendes buscas LO MEJOR para copiarlo, algo que ya existe y es comercial y funciona bien ..........¿ cuanto te puede costar ?? 
por que es realmente mediocre entrar al foro a ver circuitos que sacan de aca o alla (como bien decis) .
yo si fuese yo y necesito, pues que me compro uno bueno comercial, es mas, eso hago, tengo placas que se venden, mi proveedor me vendia, no recuerdo el nombre del fabricante que hacia las luces.......ya me fijo...............marca EYDE

y sino , creo que mas eficiente: compra (a buscarla ) BC de 12v , creo que las tenia ALIC.

pero dar vueltas A LO TONTO ........................hno:

y lo veo en muchos temas, como si fuese "enriquecedor " andar embocandole de carambola.
encima , a veces noto que algunos lo hacen de ratas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2012)

bueno ese ultimo que puse funciona ,es un esquema mas que archiconosido,es mas ese es el esquema que traen las lamparas fluorecentes de los escaner y algunas luces de emergencias comerciales http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/FluorescentInverter/FluorescentInverter.html 


			
				fer dijo:
			
		

> y lo veo en muchos temas, como si fuese "enriquecedor " andar embocandole de carambola.


si no arman nada no adquieren experiencia ,nadie obliga a nadie a que arme tal o cual esquema y/o circuito ,
yo no veo mal post 





			
				fer dijo:
			
		

> esto y es realmente mediocre entrar al foro a ver circuitos que sacan de aca o alla (como bien decis) .


 solo es una guia que algun compañero esta buscando,,solo que nadie lo puso y yo si

PD:
   que quejoso que siempre sos fer,andas siempre igual.de todas formas de ves en cuando todos necesitamos una buena critica,por eso no voy a ayudar mas poniendo enlaces de aquí y de aya para evitar andar





> embocandole de carambola


como vos decis,segun lo que yo entendi es que vos decis que le ago perder el tiempo a la gente y que parece enriquecedor mis aportes cuando no lo son


----------



## fernandob (Feb 9, 2012)

no mi lemur, me parece que crees qe lo puse por vos y nada mas errado, no segui todo est tema, mas bien me prendi de lo que puso meta y si vi que pusieron muchos circuitos, entre ellos de pablin que dicen que nunca funcionan .

UNA COSA ES si alguien pone un circuito de algo que armo .......ahi es una cosa.
por lo menos se sabe que funciona.
y si encima lo entienden mejor.

pero me da la impresion por lo que leia que se colgaban circuitos solo por que los encontraron en otro enlace.
y (por seguir este ejemplo) yo vi que los circuitos de fluor de 12v (tipico atomlux de luz de emergencia) son muy ineficientes, te queman pronto un lado de el tubo.

pero para nada me referia a algo que hayas puesto vos en particular.
fue una critica de  esas de viejo gaga que suelo tener , por algo que lei y me venia picando.


igual...............portate bien que te estoy vigilando


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2012)

jajaj saludos fer,es verdad eso de los atomlux,queman muy rápido el tubo
te digo que hice muchos de esos circuitos,pero ese ultimo funciona muy bien,no quiero quemar la lampara germicida ,pues cuesta unos 70 pesos (solo la lampara),por eso ise muchas pruebas con los balastros


----------



## fernandob (Feb 9, 2012)

el de la respuesta 56 o la 60 ??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2012)

es este http://tacashi.tripod.com/elctrncs/inverter/inverter.htm y este otro http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/FluorescentInverter/FluorescentInverter.html


----------



## fernandob (Feb 9, 2012)

el que vos hiciste cual fue?? 
tubo de cuantos watts usaste 
y muy importante: cuantos mA de consumo real tuviste con 12v ?? 

(si tengo la suerte de que hayas tomado y guardado esas mediciones) .

mil gracias su majestad.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2012)

a yo arme el primero,pero con un trafo reacondiciondado en lugar de la ferrita,el tubo es de 4 wat,luego encontré el otro esquema que esta mas o menos tal cual lo arme yo,con una batería de 6 volt(de moto) dura encendido 3,5 horas si mal no recuerdo andaba por los 250 miliamper,humm mañana lo mido y te paso los datos mejor,con el tiempo lo desarme 
y puse ese mismo circuito para un tubo de 6 wat que hoy dia lo tengo como luz de emergencia,alumbra mucho casi igual que un tubo normal de emergencia atomlux y no se queman tan rapido,pero se queman igual

PD:
voy a sacar el esquema tal cual lo tengo y poner los valores


----------



## Meta (Feb 10, 2012)

Gracias por las respuestas.

Otra pregunta.

¿Cuánto les dura las lámparas o tubos de bajo consumo de 8W?

Por ahí veo que al lado se pone negro y termina parpadeando o simplemente no encienden. Estas luces según me dijo mi jefe de la empresa, son para dejarlas horas y horas encendidas. Los tubos no son para apagarlas o encenderlas cuando vas al servicio y luegos sales así cada dos por tres por poner un ejemplo. ¿Cuáles son sus experiencias?

He encontrado algo que puede ayudarles al menos entender conceptos básicos para enriquecer algo de conocimiento. A lo mejor ya lo saben, aún así está bien para nuevos visitantes.

http://jupiter.utm.mx/~tesis_dig/9555.pdf

Saludo.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 10, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> ?
> 
> Por ahí veo que al lado se pone negro y termina parpadeando o simplemente no encienden. .


 
las comunes tienen en el circuito de un lado un precalentamiento de filamento, quiero decir que el trafito de ferrite de un lado tenia unas derivaciones para eso, y quedaba siempre activo, por eso lo quemaban.

calculo que los circuitos que solo trabajan con un cable de cada lado no hacen eso.

pero el otro problema que vi es el consumo, suele dispararse facil, en el caso de usar ua bateria eso es importante, aca lei que muchas veces se calienta el T a pesar de ser grande tipo 3055 

el lemur puso un consumo bajo, esta bien que es de 8w creo , pero no era alto.
yo las de 15w o 20 w les medi siempre ente 500 a 800mA en 12v .
el otro problema era el rango de tension, las marca EYDE pintaban buenas.

nunca me preocpue demasiado por que el uso que les doy no es continuo (luces de emrgencia) , pero si algun dia necesitase como ya dije ni dudaria >>>>>>>>>>>> me compro una lamapra bajo consumo de 12v que creo que las tenia ALIC y saco el circuito que debe ser super eficiente, en todo sentido .

lo que pasa es que .......entre lo barato que es y que los leds estan cada vez ganando mas terreno con notables ventajas, no me da ganas de dedicarle mucho tiempo.

solo intente mostrar en mi grosera intromision  que hay un analisis y un orden cuando se quiere dedicar tiempo a investigar algo, como puse en el ejemplo:
busco si hay algo, eficiente, comercial, bueno, y lo compro (primero adormezco con cloroformo al cocodrilo del bolsillo ) .

puede ser que compre un par de modelso distintos.

aca en el foro se ha dado , pero pocas veces alguine que lo hizo asi: compro algo , levanto el circuito y lo colgo para su analisis.
eso me parece es lo mas piola .

un saludo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2012)

bueno el balasto consume 470 miliamper ,
c1 y c2 .022µf c3  680pf
t1  algun db cualquiera 138/139 no importa ai es npn o pnp ,solo se invierte la polaridad en la alimentacion
la unica r es de 1k y la cosa cuadrada color rojo es el tubo de 6 wat
el transformador si alguno se le ocurre harmarlo voy a tener que desarmarlo porque no tengo los datos anotados de las vueltas,tampoco tenia el esquema,lo tuve que levantar,tambien arme con el metodo manjathan el esquema para probar si no le erre en nada y asi como esta funciona
PD:
 valla uno a saber de donde saque el esquema ese????








me olvide pe poner un diodo que sirve para que la luz se apague cuando ay 220 ,sin el diodo funciona siempre que el circuito tenga 6 volt


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2012)

Yo cuando estaba en la secundaria hice una luz de emergencia bobinando a mano sobre un pedazo de barra de antena de ferrita , pero de solo 6 cm de largo , quedó gordita , parecía un barrilito , y funcionaba perfecto , era mucho el orgullo  ! Eso no ocurre cuando lo comprás  , bah . . .  solo el orgullo de lo que compraste


----------



## J2C (Feb 10, 2012)

el-rey-julien

Ese esquema del post *#71* esta mal, incluso se presta a confusión en el transformador la relación de espiras del mismo.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> el-rey-julien
> 
> Ese esquema del post *#71* esta mal, incluso se presta a confusión en el transformador la relación de espiras del mismo.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


 

Le está dando el gusto a Fer  



fernandob dijo:


> meta yo pienso lo mismo , es mas , alguna vez me dio ganas de poner un circuito que No funcione, bien teoricamente absurdo.
> sabes para que ??
> para quienes quieren ARMAR,
> asi, solo eso .
> ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> el-rey-julien
> 
> Ese esquema del post *#71* esta mal, incluso se presta a confusión en el transformador la relación de espiras del mismo.
> 
> ...



*no esta mal porque antes *de dibujar el esquema lo probé,también digo en el mismo post#71 que no tengo el dato del transformador y que si alguien lo pide voy a tener que desarmar el transformador.(cuando lo haga si voy a dibujarlo a mano con todos los datos necesarios para su montaje )
ese fue el único dibujo de un transformador que conseguí en el exprespcb,los valores de del esquema,los puse





			
				su majestad dijo:
			
		

> c1 y c2 .022µf c3 680pf
> t1 algun db cualquiera 138/139 no importa ai es npn o pnp ,solo se invierte la polaridad en la alimentacion
> la unica r es de 1k y la cosa cuadrada color rojo es el tubo de 6 wat


tampoco puse el dato del transistor porque cualquier transistor sirve bdxx/tipxx no calienta para nada el transistor con una vateria de 6 volt 4a la luz queda encendida por mas de 3 horas.
no esta mal porque primero levante el esquema del tubo funcionando,luego lo monte y funciono,recién ay dibuje el burdo esquema ,para que tengan una idea básica de como es,enciende en dos pasos primero brilla a la mitad y al instante da todo el brillo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2012)

Le falta el positivo a la mitad derecha del transformador


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2012)

Pd :
También dije que faltaba un diodo que hase las veces de llave electrónica para que el tubo se encienda cuando se corta la luz


----------



## J2C (Feb 10, 2012)

DosMetros

No era para darle el gusto a FernandoB, al contrario!!! dado que asevera que funciona y si algún desprevenido ó novato forista lo intenta hacer llenara de preguntas por que no le funciona. Fijese que asegura haberlo vuelto a realizar y probar !!!.



el-rey-julien

Al colector del transistor *NUNCA* le llega el +, entonces *ES IMPOSIBLE* que funcione. Lo que dije respecto del transformador es por que creo que deberia estar al reves la indicación asi *1:10* debido a que el bobinado de base suele tener muy pocas espiras.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Le falta el positivo a la mitad derecha del transformador



no le falta nada, ,asi como esta funciona,asta me pareció raro cuando dibuje el esquema ,pero así funciona,porque asi lo monte el unico positivo que entra es donde el primario del transformador,desde ay pasa a una r de 1 ka y el capacitor a la base del transistor,el emisor del transistor a chasis y el colector al secundario del transformador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2012)

Entonces el transformador tiene coneccion interna entre primario y secundario arriba


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> DosMetros
> 
> No era para darle el gusto a FernandoB, al contrario!!! dado que asevera que funciona y si algún desprevenido ó novato forista lo intenta hacer llenara de preguntas por que no le funciona. Fijese que asegura haberlo vuelto a realizar y probar !!!.
> 
> ...



eso mismo pensé yo que al colector nunca le llega +b ,igual lo harme tal cual dibuje el esquema y funciona,lo tengo montado aquí mismo enfrente de mis ojos en el primario mide 0.6 hom y el secundario mide  5 hom


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 10, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> este tiene el éxito asegurado,es fácil económico y funciona muy bien ,calienta un poco el transistor,leer el enlace para mas detalles de su construcción,acá en el foro por algun lado ya lo avían echo,pero con un las bovinas en un trafo de ferrita
> http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/FluorescentInverter/FluorescentInverter.html
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por la informacion

y como manifiestas ya esta probado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2012)

si ese si esta probado SERGIOD
para dosme y J2C en el transistor que use tiene marcado en el encapsulado la base,colector y emisor a no ser que esten mal serigrafiados,el esquema que subí anteriormente y lo saque estaba bien,de todas formas lo voy a revisar 6 veces mas antes de subir el esquema


----------



## J2C (Feb 10, 2012)

el-rey-julien

En mi post #73 dije:



J2C dijo:


> ..... Ese_*esquema*_del post *#71* esta mal


 
Con lo cual me estoy refiriendo a que cualquier persona que quiera realizar ese circuito terminara generando los casi 10 post's posteriores donde decimos: anda, no anda, me parece, etc. y todo eso se presta a infinidad de confunsiones de quienes tienen menos experiencia. No dije que el circuito que habias armado no funcionara, sino que el esquema subido no es correcto.

Si el PCWizard o el programa que usas no tiene el dibujo del transformador justo, creo que es preferible no subirlo ó hacer el esquema que si funciona a mano alzada y escanearlo, o en su defecto con bobinas del PCWizard y dos rayas que muestren el nucleo armar un transformador.



Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Lamento enormemente que todo esto le haya terminado dando la razón a FernandoB, pero si quienes tenemos un poco mas experiencia y/ó calzamos varios años de aportes, cometemos errores gruesos, luego no podemos quejarnos de los pibes que recién estan en los ultimos años de estudio y preguntan cualquier verdura.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Al colector del transistor *NUNCA* le llega el +, entonces *ES IMPOSIBLE* que funcione. Lo que dije respecto del transformador es por que creo que deberia estar al reves la indicación asi *1:10* debido a que el bobinado de base suele tener muy pocas espiras.
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



tienes toda la razón porque el bobinado entre el primario y secundario tiene continuidad y ay esta la tercera bobina que no tuve en cuenta cuando dibuje el esquema ,se me escapo la liebre,se me paso mil disculpas
el esquema que use cuando lo hice fue algo asi,




y ay si esta la tercera bobina,pero yo lo modifique para el tubo de 6w y no deje anotado todos los datos,ni el esquema
voy a corregirlo y subirlo nuevamente,recién mire otro que tengo armado y solo tiene el transformador,un transistor,una resistencia y un capacitor nada mas


----------



## Meta (Feb 10, 2012)

Buenas:

Tengo ganas de hacer la luz a 12Vdc con luces de bajo consumo.

Algunos me vienen con resistencia, ya les enseñaré el circuito.






http://recreateoficial.blogspot.com/2011/05/luz-de-emergencia-automatica.html

Bay.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2012)

este es el esquema correcto




Meta dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Tengo ganas de hacer la luz a 12Vdc con luces de bajo consumo.
> 
> ...



en realidad hoy día para luces de emergencias se usa led,consumen menos y no ay que hacer circuitos raros ni bobinas


----------



## J2C (Feb 10, 2012)

Esta noche voy a poder dormir tranquilo, el circuito superior del post #87 es *perfectamente funcional*   .



Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2012)

eso me  paso por no poner una pata extra al transformador  cuando lo bobine,la muy guacha quedo escondida


----------



## J2C (Feb 10, 2012)

Gustavo

Solo queria que entiendas que la mayoria de quienes leen los post e intentan hacer el circuito propuesto o no tienen experiencia o no analizan los esquemas y luego empiezan a preguntar y preguntar pavadas.

Visito muchos thread's del foro pero escribo en muy pocos cuando tengo la certeza de poder ayudar, en este caso solo me interesaba que corrigieras el circuito para quienes entraran a verlo y empezaran a decir al toque que no funcionaba.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2012)

si eso lo entendí perfectamente,solo me iba a dar cuenta cuando desarmara el pequeño transformador
saludos de su majestad y es muy grato que me ayas corregido,en el futuro tendré mas cuidado


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 11, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> aca en el foro se ha dado , pero pocas veces alguine que lo hizo asi: compro algo , levanto el circuito y lo colgo para su analisis.
> eso me parece es lo mas piola .
> 
> un saludo



Si yo lo pondría así la mayoría de los circuito que están en internet son sacado de la revista "mira que sencillo" y el tipo no tiene una p* herramienta, pero sabe como funciona por lo que la deja de lado. El hijo un día la ve y lo sube a internet y dice "lo arme y me funciono" para que otro pruebe por que el no se quiere quemarse los dedos y no piensa gastar dinero...

el método tuyo copyleft lo hago todo el tiempo levanto circuito y circuito de todo lo que toco compre: reglas, fibrones trazo fino y programa que me ayudan a dibujar, en fin tengo muchos circuitos levantados que pienso subir easy (pero tiempo al tiempo)




Este es el ultimo metodo que estoy usando tomo fotos del lado de los componente y otra del lado de las pistas y las cruso para poder guiarme mejor...


----------



## Meta (Feb 11, 2012)

Hola:

Me llama la atención el tema de las luces de emergencua con los tubos ed 6W a 8W. Más aún con LEd, ya que no usan bobinas, se ahorran más componentes. Lo bueno, hay que hacer un cargador de baterías, si se apaga la luz, se activan los Led. Muy curioso y útil. Ahora están a 30 € o menos comprarlo todo junto, el del tubo, los Led son carísimos aún.







Temas para variar.
http://www.servisystem.com.ar/NEOTEO/Luces de emergencia/Luces de emergencia.htm
http://www.servisystem.com.ar/NEOTEO/Luces de emergencia II/Luces de emergencia II.htm

¿No se le han ocurrido hacer lueces de emergencia con cargadores incluidos?

Saludo.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 11, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Si yo lo pondría así la mayoría de los circuito que están en internet son sacado de la revista "mira que sencillo" y el tipo no tiene una p* herramienta, pero sabe como funciona por lo que la deja de lado. El hijo un día la ve y lo sube a internet y dice "lo arme y me funciono" para que otro pruebe por que el no se quiere quemarse los dedos y no piensa gastar dinero...
> 
> el método tuyo copyleft lo hago todo el tiempo levanto circuito y circuito de todo lo que toco compre: reglas, fibrones trazo fino y programa que me ayudan a dibujar, en fin tengo muchos circuitos levantados que pienso subir easy (pero tiempo al tiempo)
> 
> ...


 
muy buena, nunca se me ocurrio hacer eso ..........igual, no manejo mas que el paint  en mi PC......... calculo que una de las 2 imagenes la doy vuelta, pero lo de montarlas una sobre otra como transparencia no tengo como hacerlo , pero me parece buenisimo .


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 11, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Si yo lo pondría así la mayoría de los circuito que están en internet son sacado de la revista "mira que sencillo" y el tipo no tiene una p* herramienta, pero sabe como funciona por lo que la deja de lado. El hijo un día la ve y lo sube a internet y dice "lo arme y me funciono" para que otro pruebe por que el no se quiere quemarse los dedos y no piensa gastar dinero...
> 
> el método tuyo copyleft lo hago todo el tiempo levanto circuito y circuito de todo lo que toco compre: reglas, fibrones trazo fino y programa que me ayudan a dibujar, en fin tengo muchos circuitos levantados que pienso subir easy (pero tiempo al tiempo)
> 
> ...



y con que programas la haces se ve muy interesante tu método


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 11, 2012)

Es el *photofilter* de aca lo puede bajar fácilmente http://photofiltre-espanol.softonic.com/ mas tarde le explico o toquen todo para saber como se hace la tranparencia el software es libre y muy rapido abre en un segundo las imagenes permite guarda en todos los formatos incluso despues si me acuerdo le digo como gardar muchas imagenes en formato pdf* bueno es todo un paint avanzado


----------



## Octaviohema (Mar 19, 2013)

Un saludo desde Mexico. Tengo un problemita, mi balastro original se quemó, y tengo uno uniiversal, lo que alimento son lamparas UV para esterilizar el agua, el primer obstaculo que tengo, es que unas terminales son para alimentar un filamento (visible) y las otras aunque son cuatro patas, pero como si fuesen dos, pues estan unidas en la misma lampara (como si tubiese solo una pata de cada lado), los dos balastros me pueden alimentar los 40 wts de la lampara, para alguien con algo de conocimiento: ¿creen que con el balastro de cuatro terminales pueda alimentar al tubo de dos terminales?


----------



## voltio (Dic 28, 2013)

Mandrake dijo:


> Usa el circuito de una lampara ahorradora de energia, te recomiendo que verifiques el buen estado de los transistores de conmutacion, y el transformador, que por lo general son los componentes que se dañan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hola amigos, el tema tiene mucho tiempo pero yo lo necesito ahora y estuve viendolo. La consulta es si con esa salida con un trafo de mas amperaje puedo manejar varios tubos a la vez .
De antemano muchas gracias 
*No Puedo Poner El Correo @ Políticas.com*
FELICES FIESTAS !!!


----------



## voltio (Ene 2, 2014)

Meta dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha probado estas cosas?
> 
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/luznegra/
> 
> ...


 
hola amigos , FELIZ AÑO 2014 !!! para todos , necesitaba encender tubos de 40w y queria usar un balastro electronico ,se que el tema es viejito pero lo necesito, entonces monte el diagrama oscila y envia los 220v al tubo pero este no enciende.Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia ??
gracias 

*Como Insisto En No Respetar Las Normas Me Editaron Nuevamente El Mensaje @ Políticas.com*


----------



## voltio (Ene 2, 2014)

Mandrake dijo:


> Usa el circuito de una lampara ahorradora de energia, te recomiendo que verifiques el buen estado de los transistores de conmutacion, y el transformador, que por lo general son los componentes que se dañan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hola hice el circuito propuesto y modificado pero no me enciende el tubo, me dan bien los 220v en el primario (ahora usado como secundario) de un trafo de 6v 300mA y ademas se calienta el transistor (he usado un P6N60) ya que no se consigue por aca el IRF.
Gracias


----------



## mcguivercrgq (Feb 8, 2014)

michon dijo:


> *Diagrama de reactor electrónico*
> ............ hay diagrama de reactor electrónico enciende hasta los fluorescentes con filamento quemado.
> 
> Yo lo hice me salio muy bien reemplaza a los reactores comunes y los arrancadores el encendido es mas rápido no modifiquen nada esta muy correcto alguien que me haga el circuito impreso
> este  diagrama lo hice me salio muy bien vean el video  y le saldrá muy bien



*Alguno de los forísta lo ha modificado para 110 V.? Que componentes cambiarían.?*


----------



## Fuentes84 (Ago 6, 2014)

Aprovechando la temática de balasto electrónico, lanzo una duda.

Dispongo 2 lamparas de tipo T5 germicidas UVC (G11T5) de OSRAM donde en las características pone:

Lamp power = 11W
Lamp voltage = 37V
Lamp current = 0,33A

A la hora de elegir el balastro electrónico, me sirve cualquier balastro electrónico de 2x11W? O debo mirar precisamente si en la salida de este balastro me ofrece 37V y una corriente de 0,33A?

Lo digo porque por poner un ejemplo, un balastro de 10W puede dar 10V x 1 A o 5V x 2A o 220V x 0,045A...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2014)

Poné foto y datasheet de la lámpara para poder asesorarte bien


----------



## Fuentes84 (Ago 6, 2014)

Os pongo la foto y el datasheet que he obtenido de esos tubos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 6, 2014)

Hola 

como balasto electrónico no sé, pero se que esas lamparas trabajan con un balastitos que es una bobina con muchas vueltas 

Aca te dejo la que me toco arreglar

lo único que usa fue una placa de una lampara de emergencia de 8 watts es solo cuestión de que encuentres algo de esa potencia que no debe ser dificil.

Chau


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2014)

Ah ok  , me asustaba lo de los 37 V , pero ha de ser tensión de filamentos.

Yo creo que cualquier balasto de 11 Watts te va , incluso de lámparas ahorradoras rotas de 11 Watts o similar (9 - 12)


----------



## Fuentes84 (Ago 6, 2014)

Seria mucho pedir en que consiste la tensión en filamentos? No tiene nada que ver con la tensión de salida que tiene un balastro? Y que es más recomendable, un balastro individual para cada lampara o un balastro doble para las dos lamparas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2014)

Claro , los tubos fluorescentes (es eso) , necesitan unos picos de 300 Vp para arrancar y habías puesto cómo dato 37 V . . .

Así que esa es la tensión de calentamiento de los filamentos (lamparitas-foquitos) que tiene por dentro en sus extremos.

Individual o doble , no se , supongo que será lo mismo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 6, 2014)

Fuentes84 dijo:


> Seria mucho pedir en que consiste la tensión en filamentos? No tiene nada que ver con la tensión de salida que tiene un balastro? Y que es más recomendable, un balastro individual para cada lampara o un balastro doble para las dos lamparas?



individual uno por lampara o la vas a quemar ante de lo que piensas. Y es como te dijo *DOSMETRO* te podes pasar un poco o puede que sea un poco mas chico el balasto.

o sea elegi entre el de 8 Watts y el de 12 porque me parece ojo me parece que no viene esa potencia 

Chau


----------



## aguila1978 (Jul 12, 2019)

Fluorescent Inverter

Elabore este circuito en su totalidad el bobinado espira por espira las conexiones y nunca funciono pues parece que falta algo 
al circuito que refiere esta pagina ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2019)

Invierte las conexiones del bobinado feedback


----------



## aguila1978 (Jul 16, 2019)

hice la inversión no encendio parece que falta información al respecto del circuito mencionado


----------

